# What happens now/after in my lessons?



## adamleonard69 (3 April 2016)

Hi,

I am new to riding only starting a few months ago and i am 19 years old so I've started slightly later than most!

My question is, after I've been doing lessons for a while as i know I'm probably only still about an intermediate riding, but after I've  become competent my riding i know lessons then become more of a working on improving each skill rather than learning how to do each skill. But then what... What happens next? Riding lessons don't teach you how to care for all horse needs? so i could just buy a horse and go from there because i'm taught how to ration feed? nor am i taught about how often a farrier is needed? I'm obviously taught how to do the basics like tack up a horse or pick its hoof but i would know about what saddle to choose if it came down to me having to buy one of my own? or even how to choose the best horse when buying your own?!
Is there a logical next step that most do after they have become good riders?

I am asking for guidance now, like am i missing something? i know eventually id like to go hunting but thats just a hobby you do with your horse, it doesn't then sort all the daily care of it all??

I hope this makes sense for all the people who will help me! I'm also new to this forum so correct me if I'm doing anything wrong!

Thanks in advance,

Adam.


----------



## Theocat (3 April 2016)

The next logical step is to start helping out at your riding school, and doing some reading - you could take courses and do your BHS or ABRS stable management qualifications.  Once you're ready, you could think about a share. But I'd start by helping more at your stables - ask if you could come early or stay late to help groom or muck our, and it will grow from there


----------



## ruth83 (3 April 2016)

As Theocat says, the BHS or ABRS stable management qualifications are a good step. If the riding school cannot help you (and they should be able to but sometimes it depends on whether you can attend when they run the courses and what their attitude is to helpers on the yard) then a local freelance instructor may be able to help. 

The BHS Essential Horse Knowledge Certificate would be a sensible first step. If you can find someone who is involved with the participation project then you can sign up to this and get the exam fees paid. 

The Manual of Horsemanship or the BHS Stable management manual are really useful books to give you some theoretical knowledge too. 

Which area are you in?


----------



## Equi (3 April 2016)

Welcome to the world of equine adam!

As already said, there are courses or you can volunteer at the yard or ask on FB in your area if you can shadow someone at a yard for a while in return for some mucking out? Mucking out is an art really


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 April 2016)

I learnt from helping at a riding school for quite a long time and reading lots of books. it took me a few years to save up enough money so I learnt a lot in that time and when I bought my first horse I kept him at the riding school so there was always someone to help if I had any problems., which I am pleased to say I didn't....my advice would be don't rush in to buy your own and maybe share to start with as it is a big commitment.


----------



## happyappys (8 April 2016)

Deffo don't jump into buying a horse, there are so many things to consider and so very much to learn.  Suggestions already made are great, BHS courses, helping out at local riding schools, many riding schools often do 'stable management and care' days/courses.  Also look for your local Riding Club, they often do courses and learning days and many allow you to join as 'non riding' members and you can go and help out at shows and clinics and events, all invaluable experience and helps you meet lots of friends along the way   Once you feel a bit more confident, for me, the next step would probably be to look for something to 'part loan' with someone who is already experienced and owns the horse.  That way you don't have the initial layout of expense, you have someone experienced to help guide you, and can have lessons with an instructor as regularly as required while also probably helping out with the stable duties.  Most part-loan agreements either ask for small contributions financially or help with looking after the horse/pony - both of which give you experience and an idea of the whole responsibility of owning and looking after a horse   Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## Snuffles (8 April 2016)

I didnt start riding until I was 35. Lessons didnt teach me anything about management, or even how to tack up !
I bought loads of books and did actually buy a horse when I really wasnt ready. However, I did keep it at livery at a yard that gave me good advice. I said if you see me doing something wrong or dangerous tell me, and they did !  Learnt a lot by watching other people and asking questions and going to various demonstrations etc. I unfortunately was too old to do Pony Club !  The thing to watch out for is that you will get sucked in to the whole horsey world, and never be able to escape !  Good Luck


----------



## gnubee (9 April 2016)

Read all the books you can get your hands on, and consider a monthly subscription to one of the more accessible Horse magazines. 
Make sure you have ridden at a number of different riding schools before you go out and get a horse so you are exposed to a wider range of ways of doing things. 

At 19 if you're starting uni maybe ask at your stables if you could do some work experience for a week or two with them at the beginning of the uni holidays (I.e. Before the kids break up from school).

I wouldn't think it is appropriate to buy a horse if you don't know anything about tack, feeding, when to get farrier etc, but on a basic level it's not rocket surgery so once you have read the books to see what you are supposed to do in theory then spent a bit f time watching how people's routines work in practice, you should be good to go as long as you are on a good yard with lots of support available. Don't rush into it though - I did riding schools for 20 years before I got my own and whilst I'm loving the new experiences I get now I was overall learning more at the riding schools I think, and there is a great flexibility to do what you want as you can always try a different place/ horse for it.


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (9 April 2016)

There's nothing wrong with buying a horse when you're technically "not ready" but want one anyway, but be prepared to spend a fortune on after care.  Without basic knowledge you'll end up taking advice from the vet on feeding and management and calling them out to things that could be dealt with as first aid, if only you knew how.  The staff in the local feed shop will try to sell you something for every "problem" you think you might have.  You'll most probably still need riding lessons on your own horse so the level of it's schooling doesn't deteriorate, there's a world of difference between being able to sit on a well behaved horse and being able to maintain/progress schooling.  You need to be able to do the latter even if you only intend to hack, to maintain suppleness and stop bad habits (eg napping) creeping in.  You'll need the farrier to advise on feet and shoeing, the saddler to advice on rugs and bridles as well as saddles.  All this advice from professionals costs (and unfortunately may not always be the best/good advice either).  The alternative is you end up with tons of conflicting advice from those owners who know (and those who don't) on the yard where you keep your horse.  A yard with a knowledgable and experienced horsey yard owner who you can ask for advice on anything is a massive bonus.  

If you ask most riding schools would give you stable management lessons, a lot of them don't run courses because there isn't the interest.  Equine/agricultural colleges often run part time courses in stable management.  In case you don't know, stable management is all acts of horse care, nothing to do with being a manager of a business.  

A share horse (or even better a few different share horses over a few years) is a good way of bridging the gap, you'll learn loads and buying your own horse won't be such a big leap then.  Someone wanting to share, who isn't a teenager (so a bit more sensible, inclined to put horse welfare first and be reliable to turn up when they say they will) is much sought after by horse owners, so you shouldn't have trouble finding one even if you are fresh out of a riding school.  Most will need you to have some basic stable management knowledge first though and to be fairly confident with it, horses can sense people who aren't sure of themselves and lots will play to it unfortunately.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (9 April 2016)

Sorry, but intermediate is not a recognisable skill level, I used to work with horses and a good rider was someone who could ride well, and  be told to tack up ride to orders
No one with a RS "intermediate" background. 
I suspect you  have been graded as an intermediate for your RS, ie you can walk trot and canter and pop over a few 18" fences on a RS pony.
You have a long way to go, but what is it you want to do?
Work in equitation.
Compete in equitation.
Mess around locally and have fun.
Learn how to school horses from scratch.
Best get a share with an experienced rider, but still keep having lessons on this new horse.


----------



## Snuffles (10 April 2016)

Where do all the men learn their basics out of interest, they are a definite minority at riding schools and on yards, yet figure hugely in all riding disciplines !


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (11 April 2016)

Snuffles said:



			Where do all the men learn their basics out of interest, they are a definite minority at riding schools and on yards, yet figure hugely in all riding disciplines !
		
Click to expand...

They are often born in to a horsey family,


----------

